# grinder belt y grinding wheel shaft assembly



## creteva

Hola, 
estoy en el mantenimiento de la afiladora de piedra de una maquina cortadora de tela:

To clean or change the grinding wheels remove the grinder belt. Turn spring to release grinding wheel shaft assembly by sliding it backward out of the support arm. The wheels may now be changed by removing the mounting screw and washer from the inset face of the wheel

PARA LIMPIAR O CAMBIAR LA RUEDA DE AMOLAR, quite la correa de amolar. Gire el muelle para aflojar el eje de la rueda de amolar deslizándola hacia atrás fuera del brazo soporte . Ahora las ruedas pueden cambiarse quitando el tornillo engastado y la arandela desde la cara de inserción de la rueda 

¿que tal?
¿ me lo podeis arreglar?


----------



## creteva

¿ no hay ninguna sugerencia? Por favor


----------



## alvarezg

Sólo comento que la correa no muele, sino que sencillamente hace girar la rueda.
Parece que con inset quieren decir que esa cara está hundida.


----------



## creteva

O sea que podriamos poner sencillamente, quite la correa ?
Porque por el contexto ya estamos con la afiladora// amoladora


----------



## jalibusa

PARA LIMPIAR O CAMBIAR LA RUEDA DE AMOLAR, quite la correa. Gire el muelle para aflojar el eje de la rueda de amolar deslizándol*o* hacia atrás *y hacia* *afuera* del brazo soporte . Ahora las ruedas pueden cambiarse quitando el tornillo *de fijación*  y la arandela *en* la cara  *cóncava *de la rueda. "Cóncava" es válido si la rueda amoladora tiene un lado acopado (cáncavo) (embutido).


----------



## creteva

Muchas, muchas gracias.
la verdad es que sin vosotros, este texto no seria el mismo.


----------



## Geisa

Hola Amigos, gracias por su valiosa ayuda, estoy traduciendo un catálogo de una máquina niveladora de caminos y el siguiente es el texto que no lo tengo claro:

System 200 is perhaps the most cost effective when used on asphalt in place of asphalt grinding machine. System 2000 allows you to use your grader to "bump grind" wheel ruts, washboards, asphalt pushes and frost heaves out of your asphalt roadways.

Puede ser asi:

El Sistema 2000 es quizás el más rentable usado sobre asfaltos en lugar de una rectificadora para asfalto. El Sistema 2000 le permite nivelar..............
(entiendo que puede funcionar levantando la escarcha)


----------



## jalibusa

El sistema 200 le permite usar la niveladora para alisar huellas de ruedas, washboards (= _lomos de_ _burro_ en Uruguay), bultos (asphalt pushes = acumulación de asfalto que resulta en una zona elevada) y desniveles debidos a congelación en sus pavimentos de asfalto.
"Bump grind" es "alisar mediante empujamiento" es decir sin el movimiento giratorio de la rectificadora para asfalto; no tengo una expresión adecuada en español.


----------



## Geisa

jalibusa said:


> El sistema 200 le permite usar la niveladora para alisar huellas de ruedas, washboards (= _lomos de_ _burro_ en Uruguay), bultos (asphalt pushes = acumulación de asfalto que resulta en una zona elevada) y desniveles debidos a congelación en sus pavimentos de asfalto.
> "Bump grind" es "alisar mediante empujamiento" es decir sin el movimiento giratorio de la rectificadora para asfalto; no tengo una expresión adecuada en español.


----------



## Geisa

Hola Jalibusa,

Muchas gracias, ahora tengo la idea mas clara, entonces sería asi:

El Sistema 2000 es quizás el más  rentable  usado sobre el pavimento en lugar de una rectificadora para asfalto. El Sistema 2000 le permite usar la niveladora mediante el empujamiento es decir sin el movimiento giratorio, de esa forma alisa huella de ruedas, lomos de toro(chile), acumulación de asfalto y desniveles debido a la congelación en el pavimento.
 
Creo que suena bien no?


----------



## jalibusa

Good job!...


----------

